# Pool Filter Sand



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright, I bought 100 lbs of pool filter sand. I won't be using it all on this one tank. But if this tank goes well I will. I plan to try and clean my sand before putting it in using water and a 5 gallon bucket. I'll take pictures and post them up here later this week.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Are you using the sand as substrate? If your going to use that as substrate, I would recommend checking to make sure there isn't any spilled chlorine on it. The sand we put in our pool filter even smells like chlorine.

Keep us updated. :wink:


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, I am using it as substrate..

I'm using in the quarantine tank first.. So if the plants or frog die.. so be it.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

What you need: 
Pool Filter Sand
5 Gallon Bucket
Water Hose with Jet Spray nozel on the end. 


Poor about 1.5 gallons worth of sand in. (See Picture)



Fill the bucket with water from the hose.. Be sure to heavily stir the sand up in the bucket as you spray the water in.



Now tip the bucket and let all of the dirty water out. Stop when sand starts to poor out. Do not let the water settle after you feel the bucket.
Keep repeating this until the water is clear! It will take a minimum of 10 times.



When you are done this is what the water should look like:


You have now removed the things that will cloud up your water from the filter sand. The amount cleaned is enough to do a 15 gallon tank.


Here's the tank 1 day after sand was added.


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

nice!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Is pool filter sand a diatomaceous sand? If so, it is highly abrasive and harm your fish, especially the scaleless ones. It should not be used as a substrate in any aquarium.


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

I hear is pretty rough too.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

GThiele113 said:


> I hear is pretty rough too.


I have read where a lot of people have success with pool filter sand.. including me.

I have no read where anyone has had any issues with it.

I have seen a lot of post about play sand clumping and becoming no good.


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

No,no,no im not putting it down. Im actully going to use it. But is it to rough for something like a stingray or eels


----------



## scottven (Nov 20, 2007)

herefishy said:


> Is pool filter sand a diatomaceous sand? If so, it is highly abrasive and harm your fish, especially the scaleless ones. It should not be used as a substrate in any aquarium.


I looked at a couple web sites selling filter sand. It looked like the expensive sands are diatomaceous, but the cheap ones are not.

One case where it pays to be a cheapskate. :wink:


----------

